# What type of thread sealant for SS and aluminum?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Loctite makes about 10million different sealers and threadlockers. What is the preferred type for SS fasteners going in aluminum such as might be used on a mast so you can get the fasteners out later and help isolate the two metal types to prevent corrosion?

What are other areas on the boat you suggest this treatment be used (i.e. where do you consider using it necessary and not optional)?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Tefgel is the latest/greatest stuff. comes in small tube with an applicator brush.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Used to be*

It used to be that everyone used LanoKote or Silicone for this. These days it's Tef-Gel. I find it to be more reliable, thicker and really, really good stuff when compared to LanoKote or Silicone.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends... if you're looking for a thread locker, I'd recommend the Blue LocTite... if you're don't need the security of a thread locker and want to just have something as a galvanic isolator between the stainless steel and aluminum, I'd recommend TefGel or LanoCote in that order.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

An old outboard mechanic recommended that sticky brown permatex #2 for stainless bolts into aluminum engine parts. I started using it and I haven't twisted off a bolt since. That was 15 years ago though, so it's probably old school. Still, it worked and it was cheap.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tef-gel appears to be hard to find locally. The area West Marine store has Lanocote so I will try it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## floatsome (Jul 5, 2008)

Duralac is another option. Duralac, TefGel and Lanacote are less thread sealants and more for anticorrosion and binding prevention, I think. Interesting idea about the Aviation Permatex -- that stuff seems to get used for everything by the old wrenchers.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd go with blue (removable) loctite for all the fasteners in aluminum and stainless. Loctite is an adhesive that is cured by the presence of metal ions that act as a catylst. So the adhesive in the joint cures, but it doesn't cure on your deck or in the tube. It also works very well to prevent galling on stainless to stainless.

The main reason it works well on boat hardware is that it completely seals out moisture and air that cause galvanic corrosion to occur. NEVER put any aluminum and stainless together on a boat without some form of isolator, grease, silicone, loctite, anthing is better than nothing!

If you never want to take a joint apart (unless heated to 400 F) use the red loctite.


----------

